# Whose expecting? Or trying?



## PhoebeC (Mar 25, 2017)

For such a busy forum we must have a few mums to be on here? 

Hope your all doing well?

My pregnancy with diabetes was the hardest thing I've ever done but also the most rewarding. A number of us have been through it so please ask away. 

I love babies, we've just had a new one in the family, not that I'm broody ha! Xx


----------



## Purplesmiler (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey phoebe!  My husband and I are trying - we got the green light two months ago. Exciting times ahead


----------



## Akasha (Apr 11, 2017)

Technically yes. 
Hospital have been helping me to maintain lower levels, and been on folic acid for about a year now. 
My last hba1c was 48 (or 6.5%) 
Getting a little down heartened as son is nearly 4, and no pregnancy yet.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 11, 2017)

Good luck to all you ladies 
Fingers crossed it will happen soon @Akasha x


----------



## Steff (Apr 11, 2017)

Good luck to all you trying for a baby x


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 19, 2017)

Purplesmiler said:


> Hey phoebe!  My husband and I are trying - we got the green light two months ago. Exciting times ahead


Lovely news, hope you get to tell us more news soon. xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 19, 2017)

Akasha said:


> Technically yes.
> Hospital have been helping me to maintain lower levels, and been on folic acid for about a year now.
> My last hba1c was 48 (or 6.5%)
> Getting a little down heartened as son is nearly 4, and no pregnancy yet.


Try to keep your head up. You know you can get pregnant if you've done it before. 

Loads of advice on there, maybe someone has been in your position before. Everythign crossed for you! xx


----------



## Marshmallow (Jul 28, 2017)

My fiance and I are trying for our first together. I have Gyne issues and he is T1. It's making for a lot of hard work/fun


----------



## grainger (Jul 28, 2017)

Trying. 

Everything crossed 3rd time might be the charm (we have a 3 year old but 2 miscarriages since)


----------



## Ginny03 (Aug 7, 2017)

Trying for quite a while now but no luck yet. On the folic and have generally good levels with the aid of Libre. It's easy to get downhearted when you're trying so hard with your health and it just isn't happening!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2017)

Ginny03 said:


> Trying for quite a while now but no luck yet. On the folic and have generally good levels with the aid of Libre. It's easy to get downhearted when you're trying so hard with your health and it just isn't happening!


Hoping it happens for you soon @Ginny03


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm trying.


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> I'm trying.


Good luck Amber


----------



## Mondler (Sep 4, 2017)

Good luck everyone! I'm got the preconception clinic on Thurs to see what I need to do to get the green light. So hopefully I'll be able to join you ladies soon


----------



## Peapod87 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm trying too. Went to pre conception clinic today was interesting so just need to finish my pill packet on Saturday and let's see.. also anyone wanting to try soon try and get the folic acid In you for 3 months.  I've been on it for 6 or 7 weeks but they advised me to take precautions for next few weeks until I've been on it at least 3 months. Xxx


----------



## Soapsuds86 (Sep 7, 2017)

I've been trying to conceieve for 5 years. 4 ivfs and 1 miscarriage. My hba1c has been 6 ( even 5.5 at one point)  but I do have more hypo's which I need to work on.
I have endometriosis and makes control insane as hormones really mess me up. I'm at a loss now of not knowing what to do. The control is so difficult to sustain after 5 years but no baby. Just don't know what to do any more.


----------



## ELA1NE (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Phoebe , me and my husband had the joy of a positive test 2 days ago! We think I'm about 4wks. I phoned the gp surgery today to get a doctor's appointment, I explained what it was for (had pre pregnancy diabetic monitoring and 'green light' from a midwife in a different area - we've moved house and gp surgery at a really awkward time!)
First appointment they can get me in for is 4th January.  I'll be 8wks by then. Is this normal or do you think I should be seen earlier?
Thank you x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2017)

ELA1NE said:


> Hi Phoebe , me and my husband had the joy of a positive test 2 days ago! We think I'm about 4wks. I phoned the gp surgery today to get a doctor's appointment, I explained what it was for (had pre pregnancy diabetic monitoring and 'green light' from a midwife in a different area - we've moved house and gp surgery at a really awkward time!)
> First appointment they can get me in for is 4th January.  I'll be 8wks by then. Is this normal or do you think I should be seen earlier?
> Thank you x


I can't answer your question Elaine, but just wanted to congratulate you  I hope all goes well for you


----------



## grainger (Dec 4, 2017)

ELA1NE said:


> Hi Phoebe , me and my husband had the joy of a positive test 2 days ago! We think I'm about 4wks. I phoned the gp surgery today to get a doctor's appointment, I explained what it was for (had pre pregnancy diabetic monitoring and 'green light' from a midwife in a different area - we've moved house and gp surgery at a really awkward time!)
> First appointment they can get me in for is 4th January.  I'll be 8wks by then. Is this normal or do you think I should be seen earlier?
> Thank you x



I’d personally ask that you are seen earlier just so you can be referred to the relevant midwife team. They’ll likely want to see you straight away. If the GP can’t see you and you know where you want to go for your birth etc it maybe worth just asking your gp to do a straightforward immediate referral. 

My GP is the same and I can never get an appointment so they did all my referrals etc for me via email. 

Congratulations!! Hope it all goes really smoothly for you xx


----------



## ELA1NE (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you, I think I'll give them a call tomorrow and ask if they can do that x


----------

